# Staghorn/thread Algae Extermination



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

After researching how to eliminate what i believe is staghorn algae (I'll get pics to double check the ID), I've realized that I can't seem to find a sure fire way to knock the stuff out. It currently is taking over my Anubias sp. (not sure what) and my giant hygro. The anubias is rooted in driftwood, so I'm planning on getting it taken care of with some flourish excell. Now, for the giant hygro, I know there was a plant group I heard that dies if you treat it with excell. Is that hygro? for the hygro leaves that are beyond saving, the cure will be cutting them off, but i want to treat the rest of the hygro to get rid of the stuff i miss.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Vals melt if you overdose excel. I have also had success using Hydrogen Peroxide to kill hair and thread algae. Its cheap and it breaks down to H2O and O2 so you can keep putting it into the tank over and over without it building up (must give it time between doses though). Spot treating works best but you can also just put it into the tank. I have used up to 2mL's per gallon and not had any adverse effects on my shrimp. You will know its working because you will see the algae bubbling like crazy


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Just stop feedings and shut the lights off for a few days. Fish will start eating algae, and it will stop growing. It is best to fight off algae from its roots, rather than use chemicals to get rid of it. What lighting do you have? That may be the cause of your algae.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TFK:

I have very limited experience with dealing with what you are describing and hence my absence from this thread.

This may really sound "off the wall" but do you have an economical source for Potassium ie. K2SO4.

If you do have some Potassium Sulfate try 1 tablespoon per 30G.

I really hope that I am not wrong here but this one cured several problems in my tank.

TR


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

justintrask said:


> Just stop feedings and shut the lights off for a few days. Fish will start eating algae, and it will stop growing. It is best to fight off algae from its roots, rather than use chemicals to get rid of it. What lighting do you have? That may be the cause of your algae.


This one doesn't work for me, because I would put big money on my fish going for my watersprite and moss first. they nibble on it even when i DO feed them.
i scrubbed my anubias with a soft toothbrush, and now the algae is gone, but the hygro is more fragile, so I'm still stuck for that.


----------

